# Sticky  Mouth calling made easy!



## Ack

I just wanted to share a couple instructional videos that my good friend Steve Davis put together to help those who may be struggling with their diaphragm calls. The first video covers the basics of getting started with the mouth call, and the second goes into a little more detail on how to get the most out of your diaphragm call. Also check out some of his other videos....he has some awesome footage and some great hunts!

*Mouth Call Basics*
http://www.vimeo.com/3295947

*Advancing Your Calling*
http://www.vimeo.com/3363141


----------



## HunterHawk

yeah Tomfoolery showing class
way to help those in need in times of contest:lol:

j/k... way to be helpful as always ack!


----------



## Acts 11:7

Those two videos were great. Thanks!!


----------



## wolfgang510

Any idea when the next calling video is coming?


----------



## Ack

wolfgang510 said:


> Any idea when the next calling video is coming?


Not sure...Steve is out in Nebraska hunting right now, but I will check with him when he gets back.


----------



## harrisonhunter

The videos were great. Anyone Know how to convert them to MP3 or a wave file? I would like to burn them to a CD so I can listen in the truck and pratice along to it?


----------



## Mad Jack

Very Helpfull,
I also am just a 1st. timer on the mouth call and I founf this very nice.
He took the time to go through it slowly.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HAMMER33

Ack said:


> I just wanted to share a couple instructional videos that my good friend Steve Davis put together to help those who may be struggling with their diaphragm calls. The first video covers the basics of getting started with the mouth call, and the second goes into a little more detail on how to get the most out of your diaphragm call. Also check out some of his other videos....he has some awesome footage and some great hunts!
> 
> *Mouth Call Basics*
> http://www.vimeo.com/3295947
> 
> *Advancing Your Calling*
> [URL="http://www.vimeo.com/3363141"]http://www.vimeo.com/3363141[/URL]


I'm just starting out with turkey and I have a problem with the mouth calls and this helped me get started. I'm still bad but this is helping.
Thanks for the Info.


----------



## Cory

Mouth calls make my mouth and tongue tickle; so I can't use them.


----------



## wolfgang510

Great explanation - the best I've seen so far. However the yelps are the easiest for me. It is making the purrs/cuts/puts/clucks sound realistic that is difficult for me. When is the next video coming? I'd be more than willing to buy this series if it included detailed instructions on these other Turkey sounds. He makes it look easy but my clucks/puts do not sound that great right now.


----------



## Ack

Not sure if he's doing any more videos or not....it's been a year since he did these. I'll check to see if he has anything in the works.


----------



## Lost5479

Cory said:


> Mouth calls make my mouth and tongue tickle; so I can't use them.


I have a similar problem with them. I would love to use them seeing the results people have with them.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Lost5479 said:


> I have a similar problem with them. I would love to use them seeing the results people have with them.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Throw a call in your mouth for a couple a weeks.. Do not try to use it, just leave it there.. Move it around cheek, in place etc.. Get used to it..


----------



## junkbull

Ack said:


> I just wanted to share a couple instructional videos that my good friend Steve Davis put together to help those who may be struggling with their diaphragm calls. The first video covers the basics of getting started with the mouth call, and the second goes into a little more detail on how to get the most out of your diaphragm call. Also check out some of his other videos....he has some awesome footage and some great hunts!
> 
> *Mouth Call Basics*
> http://www.vimeo.com/3295947
> 
> *Advancing Your Calling*
> http://www.vimeo.com/3363141




Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sportsman1

Excellent videos. I can do basics and my son is now learning, except I have a difficult time explaining. These should help him tremendously. And I get to learn as well.


----------



## woodlandgirl

I tried to watch em but it says I can't watch them with my current set-up.isthere something I should be doing? I have an I-pad.


----------



## Sportsman1

Not sure. I would try saving them with a different file extension ... maybe that would work with your video player.


----------



## Smith&Brownie

I'm hunting right now so I haven't seen the videos yet. But does he demonstrate how to pure? I haven't got that one down yet.


----------



## Mightymouse

Cory said:


> Mouth calls make my mouth and tongue tickle; so I can't use them.


First time turkey hunter here and just tried some diaphragm calls the other day. Glad I'm not the only one who has this issue. Finally got it to make a noise and as soon as that reed vibrated it basically sent shivers through my tongue. Tongue felt weird for like 5 mintues afterwards. :lol:

i'm going to keep messing with them but for now I'm going to stick to the the slate and box calls!!


----------



## john warren

Lost5479 said:


> I have a similar problem with them. I would love to use them seeing the results people have with them.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 i know the feeling. 
what i do is use my slate or box till they are getting close. then pop in a diaphram so i can putt a little with out moving my hands when they are close. the advantage is since i hate using the mouth call i don't over do it. which i think we all probably do.


----------

